# refining



## taborc (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi to all,

I'm new to all of this. Can someone can point me the right way? I have been saving a lot of old computers to refine but I don't know the best way to go with, can anyone can help?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 16, 2007)

Chris, 

You need to PM me to complete the winning process. Just click the PM button at the bottom of this post and send me your address info.

What type of pc's do you have (pentium, 486, etc.)

Congratulations,

Steve


----------



## taborc (Apr 16, 2007)

All kinds some Dell, some with no name p2 p3 p4's hard drives some have parts missing, some don't. I have cut the fingers off of some of them like I was reading here but did not know the best way to do it all.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 16, 2007)

Taborc, 

People harvest fingers many ways. Some use aircraft snips (metal snips/tin snips), table vise, pliers, band saw, dremmel tool, etc. The main idea is to get the cleanest break or cut as close to the gold foil as possible. Here's a photo comparison of poor harvesting technique versus good harvesting technique:







The fingers on the left were bought on ebay the fingers on the right I harvested using a band saw for all but the last memory edge.

Notice the surface mounted devices (SMD's) on the first three on the left as well as the excessive board material. The SMD's make for more work on the cleanup side what I call GIGO (Garbage In Garbage Out) and the extra board material is just dead weight that doesn't produce any gold. The fourth one on the left was broken off the card using a vice, note the extra board material without gold plate. The extra board material also leaves the green solder mask in your mix. The last one on the left was cut off of a memory stick with snips of some sort, notice the spilt in the edge. Splits tend to grab flakes of gold and won't allow it to rinse out when using non-digestive recovery techniques ( i.e.: when the gold isn't dissolved into solution ). 

When dealing with whole pc's I find it best to disassemble and sort the pcs into similar parts (hard drives, cards, cpus, memory, etc)

Next I harvest the easy stuff with the most gold: fingers, cpus, memory edges, pin headers, and hard drive platters.

I then process this scrap using any one of several methods.

Where are you at in the process?

Steve


----------



## taborc (Apr 16, 2007)

I have my cell set. I have my AR set up ready to go. I have fingers ready and hard drives ready to go but were do you get your high yield gold cpu lids at and so on. Maybe I can buy some. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 16, 2007)

Taborc,

The high yield stuff is most prized among us scrappers. I found my by chance on ebay. You need to shop around and don't pay too much for anything. Just because it looks nice is no reason to pay double it's worth. Be patient and keep searching, you'll run up on some good stuff I'm sure. In the mean time keep harvesting your computers and boards. Get creative in your ebay searches. Don't stick to the same old search terms like 'gold scrap' or 'gold recovery' try some like 'gold plated', or better yet 'ISA Lots'. You'll be surprised how much good stuff the normal scrapper searching for 'gold recovery' misses out on. 

The key is to find a niche that everyone else hasn't found. These types of niches don't last long so strike while the iron is hot. Try to make a larger deal with the seller. Offer to buy all they have. That's how you get the deals. 

Keep posting and hang tight, I've got more contests and giveaways in mind. Everyone will be surprised I'm sure. I'm looking for more active participation in the froum, even if I have to come off some of my private gold stash to get it! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 16, 2007)

Taborc, 
Don't forget safety in your rush to get started
especially with aqua regia fumes.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 16, 2007)

Great Point jimdoc,

It slipped my mind to give him the link to the safety blurb.

Taborc here's the safety link:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=42

Please read it carefully and take it to heart, it could seriously save your life.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, everybody needs to remember safety.
If there is one thing that you can rush is the
accumulation of stuff to process, and the
knowledge to do so so that you can enjoy
your rewards.
I have been so patient it hurts, in getting setup.
But I have just been accumulating items to
process, and getting safety stuff I need, and
waiting to setup my fume hood. I want to put
it in my greenhouse but it doesn't fit. I would 
have to take it apart and rebuild it inside. So
I think I may set it up in my garage or build a
shed for it.
Jim


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Apr 16, 2007)

Taborc said:


> I have my AR set up ready to go



Taborc ????? Have you already mixed your AR??


----------



## taborc (Apr 16, 2007)

jimdoc said:


> Taborc,
> Don't forget safety in your rush to get started
> especially with aqua regia fumes.


 safety if first and the tmost important


----------



## taborc (Apr 16, 2007)

AgAuPtRh said:


> Taborc said:
> 
> 
> > I have my AR set up ready to go
> ...


 No! I haven't yet just my cell so far and I'm not in a rush but just trying to get everything together safely. Thanks for all of your help so far.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 16, 2007)

taborc said:


> AgAuPtRh said:
> 
> 
> > Taborc said:
> ...



Mix AR only as needed, never before hand. It outgasses once combined, so you can't stopper it properly, and anything in the vicinity will rust that can. 

Harold


----------



## taborc (Apr 16, 2007)

Harold_V said:


> taborc said:
> 
> 
> > AgAuPtRh said:
> ...


 No, I haven't yet I just have set up and ready to mix and to go when I feel that I'm ready . Ready in that I feel confident in myself Thanks Chris


----------



## Paige (Apr 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried a paper cutter to cut the gold fingers off of a computer card.

It would seem to have a lot of leverage along with a sharp blade.

Anyone tried this?

Paige


----------



## fixinator (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm considering setting up some kind of mill that the cards could be passed through like you pass a credit card through a reader. :idea:


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Paige said:


> Has anyone tried a paper cutter to cut the gold fingers off of a computer card.



Paige,

I just tried my cheapo plastic based paper cutter on two cards, one PCI and one ISA. I had to remove the metal bracket on each to test. I had to remove the metal guard rail on the cutter for the test. The results were mixed. 

The PCI card edged trimmed very clean for the first 3-4" but the rest of the edge would not cut. I think my blade is dull plus the plastic base was bending.

The ISA card had a section of the board with connectors on it so I couldn't lay it down flush on the board. I flipped it over and tested. The card would not cut. Same problems as before (dull blade and flimsy base).

From these test I feel like your idea is definitely a good one. The PCI card edge trimmed off very easily near the hinge of the blade and was cleaner than the cuts I get with a scroll saw and just as close, not to mention there was *zero* dust (I really like that  ). Another plus is that you don't use any electricity. 

I think if you are going to go with this method of finger harvesting you will need a paper cutter with a good solid based (wooden block like you find in a school or print shop). I'm going to see if I can find one to start harvesting my fingers with :shock: ( not those fingers! :lol: ).

I've worked at several places that used shearing machines ( a very large blade on a press table) to cleanly cut circuit boards and they worked excellent. Unfortunately they are very large and costly.

Overall a very excellent idea.

You should make this a tutorial before 4:50 PM CST time today and PM me the link with your personal info, you'll be entered in the Tutorial Contest and may even win.

Good Luck,

Steve


----------

